# BMW/BBS Style5/RC090 Fitment on MK4



## Magic20th (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm wonder whats needed to run these on a mk4 with 20th brakes. I know they need a redrill but is a spacer needed? Has anyone ran these without?


Let me know and post pics if you have any! :beer:


----------



## Magic20th (Jan 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

I was day dreaming a MKVI Golf last week, and they would fit that fine with just a re-drill. I wasn't planning to roll Euro, but rather have it tucked for handling sake's.

You may or may not need spacers depending on your final desired wheel off-set.

So I would compare what you have now with what you want. Because it may be cheaper to use adapters rather then re-drill and spacers, and judging by your pics I would guess so. Based on if you wanna keep that look.


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

I was day dreaming a MKVI Golf last week, and they would fit that fine with just a re-drill. I wasn't planning to roll Euro, but rather have it tucked for handling sake's.

You may or may not need spacers depending on your final desired wheel off-set.

So I would compare what you have now with what you want. Because it may be cheaper to use adapters rather then re-drill with spacers, and judging by your pics I would guess so. Based on if you wanna keep that look.


----------



## Magic20th (Jan 27, 2011)

Bump. The picture posted is not my car just an idea of what they look like on a mk4. If anyone knows who's car that is so I can ask a fitment question that would be good.


----------



## romanr (Dec 19, 2010)

i ran these wheels on my gli with a redrill and a 10mm spacers up front turned out well


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

Magic20th said:


> I'm wonder whats needed to run these on a mk4 with 20th brakes.


 the 20th brakes are not an issue, find out what others have done and repeat. only difference in mkiv brakes and 20th brakes are the carriers/rotors..


----------

